# Taxes 1099K Credit Karma ? Freedom?



## peanuche (Feb 1, 2017)

Has anyone been able to use Credit Karma, or TurboTax Freedom to files taxes? Or is it required that you use Turbo tax deluxe ?

I have filled out the schedule C in credit karma, it would not let me bypass business name? But gave me areas to report expenses


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Just use your name as business name, you're an independent service provide aka you are your small business. I bought a TT Deluxe, Credit Karma is very new, I just wanted to use a well established product. IDK about CK, but Turbo Tax had a lot of helpful information and guidance, which was helpful in few areas for me.


----------



## peanuche (Feb 1, 2017)

Do you mind to be more specific in what info/guidance TT helped with? Thank you


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

peanuche said:


> Do you mind to be more specific in what info/guidance TT helped with? Thank you


I am doing now too and thank God Credit Karma is free for us. I made 86K this year between Lyft, Uber and my other jobs, and I will actually find a local person which I will pay to look over this stuff thoroughly for me because I later don't want IRS troubles. Currently it is looking ugly for me and it says I owe almost 5K to IRS, but I ain't gonna send this shit until I either don't owe them or they owe me. I've dealt with too much expenses and shit this past year even though I made alot. If I have to send shit back to uncle SAM it means I drove for nothing, my savings is suppose to grow not go down.

Lyft driver - IncomeView full form
Please enter the following information about your business below.
Income From 1099-Misc: $1,529
Gross Receipts or Sales:
(Do not include merchant and third party payments)
Returns and allowances:
Other income:
Merchant card and third party network payments:*

*Enter the total of all Box 1 amounts from any 1099-Ks you may have received, if applicable.

*I like the below statement, *

Essentially, Section 179 of the IRS tax code allows businesses to deduct the full purchase price of qualifying equipment and/or software purchased or financed during the tax year. That means that if you buy (or lease) a piece of qualifying equipment, you can deduct the FULL PURCHASE PRICE from your gross income. It's an incentive created by the U.S. government to encourage businesses to buy equipment and invest in themselves.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

peanuche said:


> Do you mind to be more specific in what info/guidance TT helped with? Thank you


Every step in TT has a hyper link that opens a help section with explanations on whatever section you're in. It was helpful to learn how some things worked before filing. Then they have a search area where you can type for example 1099K or Schedule C and search, it'll show you where to file it and offer a bunch of help articles. It's just helpful. I used the CD version BTW.

Now I'm not saying Credit Karma is not helpful, I don't know as I haven't used them.


----------



## Dayvee (Apr 4, 2017)

Be careful which one you use though. The free version, Freedom, does not support schedule C and therefore you can't use your standard mileage deduction. You have to use their online "Personal Business" version which costs $119 and costs more to file for state. You can also get the d/l version, which is only on your computer, for $109 through Intuit, though I found it for $51 on Walmart online website...this version allows you to file 5 returns and one free state return.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

credit karma is free, fed and state, everything its pretty good, its easier than paper filing


----------

